# Insight's "The Silent Partner" IC



## Insight (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the in-character thread for the Call of Cthulhu scenario, "The Silent Partner", set in Hollywood in the spring of 1929.

OOC Thread
RG Thread

*Dramatis Personae*
*Edward "Face" Pierson (Walking Dad)*: Stuntman/actor/stand-in
*Allan Coleman (Strahd)*: Low-paid actor
*Renate "Renna" Plumpe (Shayuri)*: Production assistant and relative to the director, F.W. Murnau
*Jack Thompson (jackslate45)*: Head of security for CBC Studios


----------



## Insight (Feb 11, 2011)

*MARCH 31, 1929*

*EXT. CBC STUDIOS - OUTSIDE STUDIO 13 - MORNING*
EDWARD "FACE" PIERSON, (30s), a rough sort, wearing a trenchcoat and scarf, trying to conceal his face, emerges from the STUDIO DOOR.  Standing there is ALLAN COLEMAN (30s), a stout gentleman, smoking a PIPE.  Other actors and stand-ins mill around the door to the studio.  Edward and Allan strike up a conversation.

Looking on is RENATE "RENNA" PLUMPE (20s), a young lady dressed in professional garb.  She holds a clipboard and seems impatient.

DAVID NEAL (40s), dressed in a shirt and tie, emerges from the studio.

*NEAL*
Mr. Murnau says we are done casting for the day.  We'll post the assignment list tomorrow.

*ACTOR #1*
When are we gonna see a script?

*NEAL*
In due time, my friend.  In due time.

Neal re-enters the studio.

GEORGE MARTIN (30s), dressed in a striped sweater, approaches Pierson and Coleman.

*MARTIN*
Can you believe this?  If this wasn't the only job I could get...  


*EXT. CBC STUDIOS - SECURITY SHACK - MORNING*
Outside the small, wooden guard shack, JACK THOMPSON (40s), dressed in a security guard's uniform, sits on a stool.   Next to him, on the wall, is a PHONE.  

The phone RINGS and Thompson answers.

*VOICE (O.S.)* 
(over phone)
Thompson, I need you to send some men over here to Studio 13 to collect these actors.  Murnau doesn't want to see any of them hanging around.

The line goes dead.










*OOC:*


Feel free to take actions from here.  You do NOT need to follow the same format I'm using (sort of a screenplay format).

Please let me know if any of these general ages are incorrect.  I had to guess in some cases.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jack, looking at the phone in question, shrugs and places it down.  Pulling out the security log he kept, of all incidents that happened at CBC, he started writing down the phone call.

"Who calls and does not introduce themselves first..."

Finishing the log information, he stands up, locking the shack behind him.  

He then walks over to the other security guards standing around.

"Oy! Chuck, lets go.  We need to escort some actors off the property.  Studio 13. Bill, stay here for now.  I'll call with an update."

"SIR!" they respond quickly, and Chuck into step behind him.

"Studio 13, isn't that Murnau's project area?" Chuck asks.  

"Nah, he was over in Studio 10." Bill replied, taking the seat Jack vacated.

Jack shrugged, and kept walking.  "I think Studio 13 was doing actor calls today.  Probably just finished."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2011)

Renna was disappointed.

She'd been overjoyed when she got the call from the personnel department. Overjoyed to know she'd be working on a real movie. Ecstatic to be working on a movie with _Murnau_ who's work in Germany had not only made him a star but proved him a genius. What would he make next? What role would she play in its making?

But in the end, the role seemed to be 'get coffee every so often,' and 'wait around with a clipboard.'

"Dave?" she called on seeing hm. But he was already heading back into the studio.

_Damn. What are they DOING in there?_


----------



## Insight (Feb 11, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack, looking at the phone in question, shrugs and places it down.  Pulling out the security log he kept, of all incidents that happened at CBC, he started writing down the phone call.
> 
> "Who calls and does not introduce themselves first..."












*OOC:*


Jack thinks he recognizes the voice as someone he's talked to once or twice before, but he's not entirely certain.  Make a KNOW check to see if Jack can place the voice.









> Finishing the log information, he stands up, locking the shack behind him.
> 
> He then walks over to the other security guards standing around.
> 
> ...




Jack finds a half dozen actors standing around outside Studio 13.  Jack recognizes a few of them ("Face" Pierson, Allan Coleman, George Martin).  He also sees some crew, particularly a female production assistant (Jack thinks her name might be "Renna" or something).  None of them seems to be "in charge".


----------



## Insight (Feb 11, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna was disappointed.
> 
> She'd been overjoyed when she got the call from the personnel department. Overjoyed to know she'd be working on a real movie. Ecstatic to be working on a movie with _Murnau_ who's work in Germany had not only made him a star but proved him a genius. What would he make next? What role would she play in its making?
> 
> ...




Renna hears shouting from inside the studio.  Yes, it's loud enough that Renna can hear it from outside.  It's in German.  If Renna gets closer, she might be able to make out what's being said.









*OOC:*


Have Renna make a Listen check.  Renna uses the default value unless she's put skill points into it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT: Ya I have no idea lol.

Jack projects his voice over the crowd of people gathered around. "May I have your attention please!  I am with Security, and I ask that you please leave.  Thank you for your cooperation."

 With a nod towards Chuck, Jack will start moving closer to the rest of the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> ...
> 
> Jack projects his voice over the crowd of people gathered around. "May I have your attention please!  I am with Security, and I ask that you please leave.  Thank you for your cooperation."
> 
> With a nod towards Chuck, Jack will start moving closer to the rest of the group.



"Alright, alright, I'm moving. It's not like that our chance for being hired increases by staying here overnight." Face says, throwing away his burn-out cigarette.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> "Alright, alright, I'm moving. It's not like that our chance for being hired increases by staying here overnight." Face says, throwing away his burn-out cigarette.




I really hope to get hired.
Allan says to "FACE" that stads beside him, shrugs and whisper to himself.
I must, MUST, if not this one I'll be lost.
He places his hand in his pocket, as if trying to pull out a stash of cash but to no avail, there is nothing in there but some spare change and some tea leaves for his pipe. Yes, when you are a poor lad that came to America to save your miserable life, you compromise on tea leaves rather then tobacco.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2011)

(OOC - I edited the listen check into my post...then realized that doing so wouldn't bump the forum or notify you. )


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I really hope to get hired.
> Allan says to "FACE" that stads beside him, shrugs and whisper to himself.
> I must, MUST, if not this one I'll be lost.
> ...



"You have seen my poor excuse for a face. You are still lucky." He says with a crooked smile.


----------



## Insight (Feb 14, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna was disappointed.
> 
> She'd been overjoyed when she got the call from the personnel department. Overjoyed to know she'd be working on a real movie. Ecstatic to be working on a movie with _Murnau_ who's work in Germany had not only made him a star but proved him a genius. What would he make next? What role would she play in its making?
> 
> ...




Renna can't quite make out what's being said, but the voices sound like Murnau and David Neal.  Renna could go inside if she really wants to know what's going on.


----------



## Insight (Feb 14, 2011)

Jack and the other security guards usher Pierson, Coleman, Martin, and the other actors away from Studio 13 and towards the entrance to the lot.

Walking up to the security shack, Jack notices his remaining guard sitting on the stool, his torso leaning against the shack wall, seemingly motionless.  The guard's back is to the group.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jack shrugs his shoulders and goes over to relieve Bill from his post.  "I got it from here Bill.  Thanks.  Finishing escorting the actors out, can ya?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 15, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack shrugs his shoulders and goes over to relieve Bill from his post.  "I got it from here Bill.  Thanks.  Finishing escorting the actors out, can ya?"




Jack notices that the security guard, Bill, clutches a PLAYBILL of some kind in his hand.  Bill awakens with a START and nearly falls off the stool.  Bill's eyes seem watery and there is visible sweat around the collar of his uniform.  He couldn't have been asleep for more than 10 minutes, but from the look of him...

"Woah.  Sorry, boss.  Not sure what came over me there.  Must be all the late night drinkin'... water!"  Bill has a good guffaw and then coughs up a lung.

Jack and the others see playbills scattered all over the ground at Bill's feet.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

Renna goes over to stand by the door, watching as the security guards round up the loitering actors and sends them scuttling away. She tries to hear what they're arguing over, but can't make it out. She could go inside, but the risk of attracting Murnau's legendary temper like some kind of anger-lightning-rod keeps her frozen where she stands for the moment.

If they needed her they'd call her in, she tells herself. If she went in without invitation...well, maybe best not to disturb them when they were already clearly high-strung. She'd give them a few minutes to calm down a bit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is Face seeing the playbills, too?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2011)

*Allan Coleman - actor*

Allan says nothing, he stands near the others and looks what is happening with the now-awaken guard but his thoughts take him to other places. He is optimistic and thinks about how much he wants to participate in the movie and what he is willing to do for it.


----------



## Insight (Feb 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Face seeing the playbills, too?












*OOC:*


Yes.  Everyone present can see the playbills, both the one clutched in the security guard's hand and the probably two dozen at the guard's feet.














*OOC:*


Also, everyone present at the guard shack should make a Medicine or Psychology check.


----------



## Insight (Feb 15, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna goes over to stand by the door, watching as the security guards round up the loitering actors and sends them scuttling away. She tries to hear what they're arguing over, but can't make it out. She could go inside, but the risk of attracting Murnau's legendary temper like some kind of anger-lightning-rod keeps her frozen where she stands for the moment.
> 
> If they needed her they'd call her in, she tells herself. If she went in without invitation...well, maybe best not to disturb them when they were already clearly high-strung. She'd give them a few minutes to calm down a bit.




David Neal emerges from the building.  He grabs Renna's arm.  "Come in here," he says.  They enter Studio 13.

Inside, Renna sees the casting area, which is one large room, probably 15ft on a side, with yellow tarps draped on the walls.  F.W. MURNAU stands in the center of the room.  Behind him, on the other side of the room (opposite the entrance) is a large MOVIE CAMERA.  Renna also sees sound equipment piled in one corner of the room.  Murnau has spectacles on and is staring intently at what looks like a script.  When Murnau sees Renna and David Neal enter, he looks up with a frown.

(In German)"What is the meaning of this?  Come here!  I do not understand."

Neal looks at Renna.  "Look, I can't make heads or tails of it.  Be a good lass."  He gently nudges Renna in Murnau's direction.  

Murnau shoves the script at Renna.  She looks down to see hand-written notes, in English, but barely legible.









*OOC:*


Make an Other Language - English check to see how much of this Renna can make out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

Face takes a long look at the strange guards and playbills before he leaves.









*OOC:*


Medicine check for guard and know to recognize the things on playbills.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

Renna manages to wrench her starstruck eyes off her uncle and onto the script. For a heartstopping moment she feels like she's trapped in a nightmare. She's being offered a screentest, a part...but the script! She can't read it! They're all waiting for her and she'll have to admit that Miss University, Miss Smarty-In-The-Pants can't even read...

With effort, Renna forces the emotions back. She's not reading for a part. And if Mr.Neal can't read it, they can hardly be upset if she can't either. So she squints a little and tries to make the scribbles out...


----------



## Insight (Feb 15, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna manages to wrench her starstruck eyes off her uncle and onto the script. For a heartstopping moment she feels like she's trapped in a nightmare. She's being offered a screentest, a part...but the script! She can't read it! They're all waiting for her and she'll have to admit that Miss University, Miss Smarty-In-The-Pants can't even read...
> 
> With effort, Renna forces the emotions back. She's not reading for a part. And if Mr.Neal can't read it, they can hardly be upset if she can't either. So she squints a little and tries to make the scribbles out...












*OOC:*


Someone finally made a check!







Renna makes out the following amongst the scribbled notes:

[sblock=Notes]
Next to the following...
*THE STRANGER*
But madam, you can easily see that all is not well.

Camilla pauses.  She starts to faint.  The Stranger catches her.

*CAMILLA*
All is not well.

*THE STRANGER*
The lake is on fire and so is my heart, dear Camilla.  It burns for --

*CAMILLA*
Do not say it.  You say one more word and I will fade away.

===

... it says (note)
(indecipherable) can't possibly read this (indecipherable) without laughing!  Rewrite!

===

... and next to the following on the same page...
The MOON descends to the floor.  The Moon becomes A YELLOW MAN.

===

... it says:
How the (indecipherable) are we supposed to do this?  You can't just change a moon into a person!  H H
[/sblock]

Renna also sees that German translations of the screenplay text content are scribbled into the white space on either side of the English text.  These are all direct translations and nothing of particular interest.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jack grabbed some of the playbills off of the ground, and looked to see if he knew what they meant.  He also had a nagging feeling that something was not right with Bill...


----------



## Insight (Feb 15, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack grabbed some of the playbills off of the ground, and looked to see if he knew what they meant.  He also had a nagging feeling that something was not right with Bill...




[sblock=Psychology]Bill seems as though he's been asleep for quite some time.  Based on the time that has passed since Jack last saw Bill, this seems impossible.[/sblock]

Everyone present:
The playbills are all the same.  They advertise "HARRY HOUDINI, THE ONE AND ONLY!" and his upcoming show at RIO ALTO THEATRE.  The playbills show illustrations of Houdini in various contortions and man-traps.  The show is scheduled for April 2nd (two nights from today) and is "ONLY $1.25".









*OOC:*


Everyone should roll History +25 (ie add 25 to whatever your skill is and roll under this total) for this.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2011)

History Roll Placeholder!


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> History Roll Placeholder!




Harry Houdini - Wikipedia

Highlights:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> ...Houdini died on October 31, 1926.




Things that make you go hmm...


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

Face

History Roll Placeholder!


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Face
> 
> History Roll Placeholder!




Face realizes who Harry Houdini is, but hasn't quite put together that he's supposed to have died two and a half years ago.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2011)

Renna frowns slightly and clears her throat.

"They look like notes from an editor, perhaps. Or maybe the author himself. He...is criticizing the draft, here he wishes to rewrite a scene. And here...he complains about the moon changing into a man, and how hard that will be to do."

She looks again at the scribble, and a little flower of insight blossoms.

"Oh, but I think these are initials at the end! H and then H again."

Renna looks up hopefully at Murnau and Neal.

"Does that help?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna frowns slightly and clears her throat.
> 
> "They look like notes from an editor, perhaps. Or maybe the author himself. He...is criticizing the draft, here he wishes to rewrite a scene. And here...he complains about the moon changing into a man, and how hard that will be to do."
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


I am going to assume Renna is addressing David Neal, in English, and not Murnau, in German (correct me if this is not the case).







Neal frowns and whispers something to Murnau.









*OOC:*


Have Renna make a Listen check to eavesdrop on this, if you want.







"Yes, yes, that's fine." Neal says to Renna.  "I wouldn't worry about the critic there.  He's an investor in our film.  And someone who wishes to remain... anonymous... at this time."

Neal takes the script from Renna.  "I'm not very good with reading scribbles, myself.  I don't seem to have the eye for it.  A shame, really, I suppose."

Murnau waves at Neal and then walks away, through a door to an area Renna has not seen before.

When he has gone, Neal whispers to Renna.  "There is something very wrong going on here.  Perhaps it's my rusty German, and maybe this is something lost in translation, but..."  He looks around, perhaps a little paranoid.  "I don't want to lose my job, so, perhaps I shouldn't say any more."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2011)

With a scoff of disgust at the playbill, Jack gathers the rest of them up and throws them all into the trash.  "Harry Houdini cannot preform anymore.  It is probably some impostor trying to make money using his name."  He looked hard at Bill, who still looked dazed. "Bill, you sure you feeling okay?  You want to take the day off?"

Jack pulls out his own box of cigarettes and offers one to Bill.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

Renne spies a glimmer of opportunity to be in on the inner circle of this movie, and she takes a shot at it.

"I am good at English," she says, "And I was born in Germany. If there is trouble with languages, I could help...translate between you? To make sure there are no misunderstandings."

She glances at the script briefly. "It is natural for investors to be worried about difficult scenes, isn't it? But they need to let Murnau work. If anyone can make a moon change to a man, and make everyone in the audience truly believe it...it is him."


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> With a scoff of disgust at the playbill, Jack gathers the rest of them up and throws them all into the trash.




As soon as Jack has the playbills in his hands for more than a second, he starts to feel woozy.









*OOC:*


This is a Resistance check.  Jack's POW of 11 vs. (Something)'s 15.  This gives Jack a 30% chance of success.  Roll d100 and you want 30 or less.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 17, 2011)

Placeholder for KO Roll...


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renne spies a glimmer of opportunity to be in on the inner circle of this movie, and she takes a shot at it.
> 
> "I am good at English," she says, "And I was born in Germany. If there is trouble with languages, I could help...translate between you? To make sure there are no misunderstandings."
> 
> She glances at the script briefly. "It is natural for investors to be worried about difficult scenes, isn't it? But they need to let Murnau work. If anyone can make a moon change to a man, and make everyone in the audience truly believe it...it is him."




David Neal takes Renna further away from the door through which Murnau left the room.  He continues to whisper.  "Look, I shouldn't be telling you this, but..."  He looks at the door.  "This anonymous investor is getting cold feet.  Certain parts of the script MUST go off as written or the entire thing will be an utter failure.  The investor may cancel his agreement.  Murnau is losing his mind over this."

Murnau emerges suddenly from the door.  (German) "Tell the actors to come back.  Tomorrow.  Only the ones I said.  ONLY the ones I said."  With that, Murnau returns from whence he came.

"Oh," Neal says.  He produces a handwritten list from his jacket pocket.  "I nearly forgot this."  He hands the list to Renna.  "These actors are to come back tomorrow for further screen tests.  Only invite the ones that are _NOT_ crossed off."

Renna looks over the list and sees "Face" Pierson, Allan Coleman, and George Martin, among a few others.

If she hurries, Renna may be able to catch the actors before they've left the lot.


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Placeholder for KO Roll...




Jack begins to gather the playbills.  As he does, Jack gets a good look at the illustrations on the face.  A man dressed in a tweed suit, wearing a black cape, with both arms raised, metal shackles broken around his torso.

The image sticks in Jack's mind.  He grabs a few more playbills.  He feels dizzy.  As Jack stands to steady himself, he feels the world moving, as if Jack is standing still and the earth is moving despite his best efforts to get it to stop.

Jack loses his grip and slumps to the ground.

[sblock=Jack]Jack is in an opulent theatre, the kind reserved for orchestral performances, operas, and lavish stage shows.  The house lights are dim, but Jack can see the audience around him.  Every audience member is identical: a Caucasian man, well-groomed, in his 30s, wearing a neat gray tweed suit, with a black bowler, a yellow handkerchief in his jacket breast pocket.

The curtains pull aside and on the stage appears a man in silhouette.  A hush comes over the crowd.  The man steps forward, into the vestiges of light.  Jack sees the man from the playbill.

"LADIES AND GENTLEMEN..."

"Tonight, you will witness something few have ever seen in this world..."

The dream ends and Jack wakes up.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Have Jack make a SAN check after all that business.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 17, 2011)

*Allan Coleman*









*OOC:*


YOu sure post more then twice a week. I had to catch on







Allan sees the playbills and tries to see what it is all about.
*History check*

***********************************

Onces the man falls on the ground, Allan backs with slight concern.
Hey!
He calls, looking around, waiting for others to help the guy. He is not a man that takes initiative.
Are you allright man?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

Renna takes the list, gives it a quick look and nods her head, though it feels like that appendage is spinning with all the news. Investor trouble? Murnau beside himself? They hadn't even started shooting yet!

She hurried out and called, "Mr Pierson! Mr Coleman! Mr Martin!" Waiting a moment to see if they were around, she finished off the list and added, "Would you gentlemen I just listed come back tomorrow? Only the ones I listed, please."

Then Renna noticed the commotion by the security booth.

"...is everything all right?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

Face

Face hears a woman's voice calling him and some others, but he is to distracted by what happens in the security booth to answer.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2011)

EDIT: Sanity Check
Jack tries to get up, but his head still was swimming.  He could hardly believe what he saw, and yet it felt so...real?  Whats going on here?

Jack takes one last look at the playbills before turning to Chuck and saying "Get a broom from the janitor's will ya?  There are alot of these things to pick up.  I dont feel like picking them up single handed again"

Upon seeing everyone's concerned faces he says "Oy! You got better places to be than looking on as gawkers! Unless if that producer is here to hire you for a job now, you should get!"

Looking over to the assistant producer he asks "That list there, is that who is going to be here tomorrow?"

While waiting for the answer, Jack pulls out his cigarettes and lights one up.  He looks down at half-empty pack.  _Feel like I should smoke the whole thing now..._


----------



## Insight (Feb 18, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Allan sees the playbills and tries to see what it is all about.
> *History check*












*OOC:*


Seeing the name "Harry Houdini" on the playbills, Allan is certain that he died in 1926.


----------



## Insight (Feb 18, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> EDIT: Sanity Check












*OOC:*


Jack loses 4 off his Current Sanity.









> Upon seeing everyone's concerned faces he says "Oy! You got better places to be than looking on as gawkers! Unless if that producer is here to hire you for a job now, you should get!"
> 
> Looking over to the assistant producer he asks "That list there, is that who is going to be here tomorrow?"
> 
> While waiting for the answer, Jack pulls out his cigarettes and lights one up.  He looks down at half-empty pack.  _Feel like I should smoke the whole thing now..._




George Martin laughs.  "I know something about late nights, bud.  Take it easy."  He turns to Renna.  "Yeah, I'll be here tomorrow.  Not like I got much else to do.  Any acting job, even one as screwy as this, is better than no job."

Martin turns to the men in the assembled group.  "Say, I'll be at the Wilshire Club tonight," George says.  "First round of, um, water... is on me!"  He looks at Renna.  "Sorry, sweet cheeks.  I don't think they'll let you in.  Only girls I've seen there are the _working_ variety, if you know what I mean." 

George sees the bus coming.  "Gotta run!"

With that, George Martin leaves the lot, running for a bus that it looks like he just missed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 19, 2011)

*Allan COleman*

Weird...
Allan says to himself
probably a prank of a local conjurer.
He turns his head with a smile to the woman that just called his name
Oh.. thank you miss, thank you very much. I will come tomorrow, I'll be the first to be here you can bet on it.

He is most delighted. Such a delight will not buy him a can of beer but a piece of cake or some honey rolls in the bakery shop not far from the little place he lives in.
"Sorry, I do not drink and bars are not for me."
With that, Allan leaves.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2011)

Renna looks at Jack and nods.

"Yes...if anyone shows up who isn't one of these..." she gives him the list. "They should be escorted away. Wait, let me..."

She fumbles the pencil out from its hiding place under the clamp on her clipboard and draws lines through the names on the sheet of paper there. Everyone but the names on the list are lined out.

Satisfied, Renna tucks the pencil back away and nods.

"Thank you everyone for coming," she calls belatedly after the retreating actors. "Even if you weren't selected we still appreciate..." No one seemed to notice, so she let the encouraging words trail off.

Not sure what to do next, she gave Jack a nod and turned to go back to the studio room where Mr Neal and Murnau were conferring to see if they had anything else for her to do before going home.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 20, 2011)

Stamping out his first cigarette, Jack accepts the list.  He pulls out his own record book, and copies the names down and dates it for tomorrow.  

"Chuck, Bill.  Once we get those playbills picked up, can you two patrol the area one last time?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Stamping out his first cigarette, Jack accepts the list.  He pulls out his own record book, and copies the names down and dates it for tomorrow.
> 
> "Chuck, Bill.  Once we get those playbills picked up, can you two patrol the area one last time?"




"Sure thing, boss," Chuck replies.  He gets a broom to sweep up the playbills.

Bill looks down at the pile at the entrance to the guard shack.  He has a wistful look on his face, almost as if momentarily entranced.  "The lake..."

Then, he snaps out of it and looks sheepishly at Jack.  "Sorry," he says.  He bends down with a dustpan, waiting for Chuck to return with the broom.


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Not sure what to do next, she gave Jack a nod and turned to go back to the studio room where Mr Neal and Murnau were conferring to see if they had anything else for her to do before going home.




Renna returns to Studio 13 to find Murnau already gone.  David Neal is putting things in order when Renna enters.

"Ah, Renna.  I take it by your return that you have given the actors notice.  Good, good."

Mr. Neal finishes untangling power cords for the cameras.  "I don't know why Mr. Murnau won't hire a real professional camera operator.  This German fellow..."  Neal trails off, realizing he's talking to another German.  "Terribly sorry about that."

Neal stands up.  "Listen, Mr. Murnau is a little concerned about something.  And this is a rather _delicate_ matter that I'm hoping you can help with.  This is something he wanted me to handle, but, you see, I have a prior engagement.  Anyway, Mr. Murnau thinks that some of our actors could be... how shall we put it... taken to spirits.  He wants to ensure that all of our crew and actors and in full control of their faculties during shooting."

Neal takes Renna lightly by the shoulders.  "I would like you to find out if any of the actors are regular drinkers and, if so, find out where they are going to get their drink.  Look, I don't care if they are _social_ drinkers, but we cannot have anyone _overfond_ of alcohol.  Have I made myself clear?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 24, 2011)

CUT TO:​
*EXT. WILSHIRE CLUB - NIGHT*
Outside a busy nightclub, a STOUT DOORMAN (30s) stands at the large oaken double doors.  A line of clubgoers, including "Face" Pierson and Jack Thompson, waits to be let inside.

*CORNER*
Watching from the corner of the nightclub, within visual distance of the door, is Renna.

*DOOR*
Pierson and Thompson reach the man at the door.

*DOORMAN*
Two rules for the Wilshire Club, gentlemen.  One, no cops allowed.  Two, no pictures.  Got it?​
*CORNER*
Renna watches as Thompson and Pierson nod at the doorman and enter the club.










*OOC:*


Have Renna make a Listen check while she's at the corner watching the door.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2011)

Trying to be inconspicuous, and succeeding largely because she really is rather mousy and easy not to notice, Renne peers at the two from under the hem of her knit hat and listens closely.


----------



## Insight (Feb 24, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Trying to be inconspicuous, and succeeding largely because she really is rather mousy and easy not to notice, Renne peers at the two from under the hem of her knit hat and listens closely.




Renna hears noise of some sort of party happening nearby.  It is more raucous than what Renna would expect from a fairly upscale place like the Wilshire Club.

The sound is NOT coming from the direction of the front door to the Wilshire Club nor any of the windows leading into the club.  All of the other buildings nearby appear to be closed for the night.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2011)

*Allan Coleman*

Returning to his small apartment, Allan makes himself a cup'o'tea with some biscuits, takes a book from the shelf and with a winner smile on his face begin to read. An hour later, the young man eyelids close and he falls to a peaceful slumber.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2011)

Face

"Don't worry, we are just two men looking for some easing.
Trust my honest face." Face adds with a dry chuckle.









*OOC:*


Waiting for a description of the inside of the club.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 25, 2011)

With a nod to the doorman, Jack allows Face to walk in before stepping in himself.  He takes a quick look around, looking for George.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2011)

Insight said:


> Renna hears noise of some sort of party happening nearby.  It is more raucous than what Renna would expect from a fairly upscale place like the Wilshire Club.
> 
> The sound is NOT coming from the direction of the front door to the Wilshire Club nor any of the windows leading into the club.  All of the other buildings nearby appear to be closed for the night.




Distracted by the incongruous noise, Renna looks around for the source but sees no likely suspects. Could it be there was another club nearby? One she hadn't heard of? She could check it first, just to see if anyone from the shoot was there, then come back here a little later since she KNEW there were actors here.

Thus resolved, she set out at a slow walk, trying to follow the sound of music and partying to its source.


----------



## Insight (Feb 25, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Distracted by the incongruous noise, Renna looks around for the source but sees no likely suspects. Could it be there was another club nearby? One she hadn't heard of? She could check it first, just to see if anyone from the shoot was there, then come back here a little later since she KNEW there were actors here.
> 
> Thus resolved, she set out at a slow walk, trying to follow the sound of music and partying to its source.




Renna takes a slow pace around the base of the Wilshire Club building.  The building is free-standing, so the noise she detected would almost have to be coming from somewhere inside.  But where?









*OOC:*


Have Renna make a Spot Hidden check as she walks around.


----------



## Insight (Feb 25, 2011)

"Face" Pierson and Jack Thompson enter the Wilshire Club.  After passing through the coat check (and each receives a paper token with numbers "42" and "43", respectively), they enter the main area of the club.  

The Wilshire Club is a typical 1920s nightclub: The "right side" (as you enter) is dominated by a large, lighted stage.  Currently, a jazz trio plays a catchy tune there.  To the "left side" are three "tiers" of seating.  Each tier features 12, 14, and 16 tables (as the tiers rise in elevation).  In the middle of each tier is the entrance to the kitchen.  There is an old bar to the far side of the room (no one is there; prohibition, doncha know).

The large room is lit only by a large chandelier to the center-right side of the ceiling, the stage lights, and small lamps at each table.

Neither Jack nor "Face" see George Martin at first glance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

Pierson looks around for a waitress/waiter to ask her/him for George Martin. With any luck, he is a frequent guest.


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2011)

"Face" Pierson is able to flag down a waiter.  He gives the waiter George Martin's description: Caucasian, mid 30s, balding, stocky, a slight 5-o'clock shadow, a knife scar on the right side of his neck.

"Sorry," the waiter says.  "Doesn't ring a bell.  And I'd remember someone with a knife scar.  Sounds like a scary fella."  With that, the waiter goes on about his business.

Pierson and Thompson, now well inside the club, do not see George anywhere.









*OOC:*


Each of your characters should make a Spot Hidden check.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2011)

Puzzled, Renna pauses at windows, and looks for grates or basement windows where the noise might be louder, giving a clue as to where this party is.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 28, 2011)

"The guy doesn't show up after inviting us...The nerve of him." Jack mumbles under his breath.  He takes a good look around to make sure he didn't miss anything.


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Puzzled, Renna pauses at windows, and looks for grates or basement windows where the noise might be louder, giving a clue as to where this party is.




Renna isn't able to find the exact source of the unexplained noise.  All she sees, as she skulks around, is a trio of men standing at the corner of the building.  They are all wearing dinner jackets and quite a distance from the front door.  Renna imagines that perhaps they are wait staff, but they don't look like waiters to her.  One is smoking a pipe and the others are looking around, perhaps a little nervously.

Renna does NOT get the sense that these men have seen her yet.  If they have, they did not react in any way to seeing her.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

Face

"Maybe he is just late... but inviting someone to a place you never were before..."

Face looks around...


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> Renna isn't able to find the exact source of the unexplained noise.  All she sees, as she skulks around, is a trio of men standing at the corner of the building.  They are all wearing dinner jackets and quite a distance from the front door.  Renna imagines that perhaps they are wait staff, but they don't look like waiters to her.  One is smoking a pipe and the others are looking around, perhaps a little nervously.
> 
> Renna does NOT get the sense that these men have seen her yet.  If they have, they did not react in any way to seeing her.




Renna hunches down a little, watching them. Inwardly she knows she should go back around and go in. The actors had gone inside. They could be having alcohol-induced seizures this very moment and she'd never know! But the men seem so strange there, and out of place. The nervous glances make her think they may be waiting for something, and if they are...for what?

She hides most of herself behind the corner, just peeking around to see them; waiting just a little longer for whatever Godot they were expecting.

(OOC - if nothing happens for ten minutes, she'll head back around and in, hunting for the actors.)


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna hunches down a little, watching them. Inwardly she knows she should go back around and go in. The actors had gone inside. They could be having alcohol-induced seizures this very moment and she'd never know! But the men seem so strange there, and out of place. The nervous glances make her think they may be waiting for something, and if they are...for what?
> 
> She hides most of herself behind the corner, just peeking around to see them; waiting just a little longer for whatever Godot they were expecting.
> 
> (OOC - if nothing happens for ten minutes, she'll head back around and in, hunting for the actors.)












*OOC:*


If Renna is going to remain out of sight of the men (or basically out of sight), she will need to make a Listen check to see if she can make out what they're saying.  In doing so, she will not need to make a Hide check.  Alternately, Renna could get closer, obviating the need for the Listen check, but she will need to make a Hide check to avoid being seen, if Renna even cares about that.  Your call.


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2011)

Pierson and Thompson look over the inside of the Wilshire Club.  After they are inside for a while, and being asked several times if they want to be shown a table, both of them notice that some customers are disappearing into what appears to be the kitchen area (also the way to the restrooms).  The entrances to these areas are staffed with tough-looking guys in expensive suits.

Neither Jack nor "Face" seem to think all of these customers are going to the restroom at the same time, so... what's going on???


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

Face

"I think I knew where the real 'action' is."
 Pierson says to Jack, nodding towards the suspicious kitchen area.

He moves to the guy at the entrance:
"Hello, we were invited by Mr Martin. Is he already in?"
Face asks, pointing to the kitchen/restrooms.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jack walks behind Face, and also says "Indeed.  I was curious as to what happened to him"


----------



## Insight (Mar 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Face
> 
> "I think I knew where the real 'action' is."
> Pierson says to Jack, nodding towards the suspicious kitchen area.
> ...




A beefy man in a finely-tailored suit greets Face and Jack.  "Password."

You can see behind the man what appears to be a set of restrooms to the left side of a corridor and a pair of double doors at the end of the corridor.  These are the sort of "free-swinging" doors you'd expect to see leading into a large restaurant kitchen.  You do NOT see doors leading anywhere else.


----------



## Insight (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I know Shayuri has been having trouble of late, so I'm going to put her part of this on hold until Shayuri is ready.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

Face

Pierson fails to remember any password or clue for one given. He looks back to Jack.


----------



## Insight (Mar 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Face
> 
> Pierson fails to remember any password or clue for one given. He looks back to Jack.












*OOC:*


With that roll...

It occurs to Face that other people must be uttering the password to get through.  Perhaps waiting for someone else to pass through and eavesdropping might be a good tactic.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jack smiled and said "Excuse us a second."  Turning back to Face and moving away from the guard, Jack hurriedly asks "Got any ideas?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2011)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If Renna is going to remain out of sight of the men (or basically out of sight), she will need to make a Listen check to see if she can make out what they're saying.  In doing so, she will not need to make a Hide check.  Alternately, Renna could get closer, obviating the need for the Listen check, but she will need to make a Hide check to avoid being seen, if Renna even cares about that.  Your call.




Although Renna's almost on fire with curiosity about what the men are talking about, she can't quite force herself to move towards them. The movie-star version of herself would coolly saunter down the alley, swaying her hips and puffing from a cigarette casually as she smiled at them and purred something nonchalant about how the weather was that night.

The real life Renna was terrified that they were mobsters, and that the moment they saw her, they'd be pulling out small, nasty-looking black revolvers and muttering insincere apologies just before pulling their triggers...

With some effort, she shook her head to slough off the anxiety-driven imaginary images and concentrated on what the men were saying...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Face



jackslate45 said:


> Jack smiled and said "Excuse us a second."  Turning back to Face and moving away from the guard, Jack hurriedly asks "Got any ideas?"




"Yes, we could try to eavesdrop what the other men say when they enter."


----------



## Insight (Mar 15, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> With some effort, she shook her head to slough off the anxiety-driven imaginary images and concentrated on what the men were saying...




"Hey, how many more do we need now?" a fat man in a pinstripe vest and black bowler, smoking a cigar, asks.

Another man, this one in a full suit, with a slight knife scar down the left side of his face, spits into the darkness.  "Ten, maybe."

"Boss is on a tight schedule," a thin man, smoking a cigarette, says.  He takes a puff on it.  "Pays well, though."

"The booze here stinks," the fat one says.  "Watered down.  They should go down to Mexico and..."

"Who cares?" says the man with the knife scar, interrupting.  "Let's get this show on the road.  Boss isn't paying us to stand around all night."  He walks out of Renna's line of sight.  Renna hears a _door_ open and close.

The man in the pinstriped suit takes another puff from his cigar.  Renna can start to smell the cigar's "aroma" and it is not all that pleasant.  "Ain't never kidnapped no one before."

The thin man puts out his cigarette.  "That's show business.  Movie's not gonna make itself.  Let's get inside."

Both the thin man and the fat man appear to enter whatever door the man with the knife scar went through.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 16, 2011)

*Allan*

_meanwhile, in another part of the city_

*Zzzzzz*
Allan is sleeping quite good as the others enjoy in the pub.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

"Hmm..."  Jack says it almost automatically, and strains to listen for anything that might be helpful.


----------



## Insight (Mar 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> "Yes, we could try to eavesdrop what the other men say when they enter."




There are a few open tables not far from the entrance and the "doorman".



jackslate45 said:


> "Hmm..."  Jack says it almost automatically, and strains to listen for anything that might be helpful.




No one has come through that door in the past few minutes, minus waiters coming _from_ the kitchen.  The "doorman" doesn't bother with them.


----------



## Insight (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


HINT: Face could also try a Listen check.  Or perhaps the two of you could try something else.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

Face

Pierson strains his hearing, but the sounds from the bar are just to much to filter out for him. He looks at jack for another idea, or if they want to leave, leaving this place alone.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2011)

Jack does have one more trick up his sleeve.  He goes up to the guard and says "Look man, our friend never told us there was going too need a password.  Probably slipped his mind, knowing him.  However, we still would like to talk to him if possible.  Is there anyway you can help us?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2011)

_Kidnap?_ Renna repeats in her mind disbelievingly. _For a movie?!_

The coincidence was too much. Especially when she realized that this place had been suggested by a guy on the set. Was he bringing actors here to be kidnapped? 

And if so, _why?_ Actors were _poor!_ They couldn't afford ransoms! They had very little to offer any kind of criminal!

Worse, they were making it sound as if the kidnappings were related to the movie. She knew they were having financial problems...what if they'd borrowed money from hoodlums, who were now kidnapping actors to scare them into paying up?

No. Renna stopped herself before it went too far. The fact was that she had no idea what was going on. She hadn't heard enough to understand. She had to find out more.

Moving carefully, trying not to attract attention, Renna made her way to the chairs and little table and took a look around to see if any clues had been left behind.


----------



## Insight (Mar 24, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack does have one more trick up his sleeve.  He goes up to the guard and says "Look man, our friend never told us there was going too need a password.  Probably slipped his mind, knowing him.  However, we still would like to talk to him if possible.  Is there anyway you can help us?"




The stoic guard stands stonefaced as ever.  His head slowly turns to the left and then to the right.  It's almost as if the guard is making sure no one is looking.

"What's this _friend's_ name?"


----------



## Insight (Mar 24, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Moving carefully, trying not to attract attention, Renna made her way to the chairs and little table and took a look around to see if any clues had been left behind.












*OOC:*


Have Renna make a Spot Hidden check.  She will still see _some_ stuff anyway, but I'd like to see if she sees something rather small and important first.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

Face

"Mr George Martin. We will start to work on a project together. soon."
 Pierson says, trying to be helpful.


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Face
> 
> "Mr George Martin. We will start to work on a project together. soon."
> Pierson says, trying to be helpful.






jackslate45 said:


> Jack does have one more trick up his sleeve.  He goes up to the guard and says "Look man, our friend never told us there was going too need a password.  Probably slipped his mind, knowing him.  However, we still would like to talk to him if possible.  Is there anyway you can help us?"





"Oh, yeah," the guard mutters.  "I know the guy.  He can be kind of a loud mouth, if you know what I mean.  And if you're truly a friend of his, you do."

He beckons the two of you really close.

"Look, George Martin isn't liked by some folks here.  You seem like all right gents to me.  The password is "Houdini".  Now, play along."

The guard stands up straight and looks around.  "Password?" he says rather loudly and forcefully.


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Moving carefully, trying not to attract attention, Renna made her way to the chairs and little table and took a look around to see if any clues had been left behind.




Renna finds quite a few bits of cigars and cigarettes in the ashtray and all over the ground.  There are a few matchbooks as well.  Renna also finds a small stack of pamphlets and playbills on the seat of one of the chairs.

Renna also hears laughter and loud talking from an open door nearby.  This appears to be the door through which the men she was observing entered the building.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

Face

"Houdini!"
 Pierson answers nearly as loud, resisting the urge to give the man a wink.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2011)

Renna quickly takes a matchbook, a pamphlet, and a playbill and just as quickly stuffs them all in the pocket of her coat. It feels oddly like she's stealing, and she can't help looking wildly around to see if anyone saw her. When the alley proves empty she relaxes a tiny fraction, and stands paralyzed for a moment; torn between investigating the invitingly open door, and simply leaving with what little she had...and her life.

In the end, she winds up drifting towards the door, hoping to glean more about their intended targets. Without opening it more, she tries to peek through the opening, and listen for any more news about kidnapping or movies...


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Face
> 
> "Houdini!"
> Pierson answers nearly as loud, resisting the urge to give the man a wink.




The guard responds by moving aside and waving Face and Jack through the hallway.

Once past the guard, Jack and Face see a rather wide corridor that ostensibly leads to the kitchen.  Wait staff pass in either direction without paying any attention to the two men.  To the left side, near a door marked "EMPLOYEES ONLY", is an unmarked door.  The only thing odd about the unmarked door is that it has a "peep-hole" at eye level.  There is a handle on your side of the door.

As you approach the door, both Jack and Face spot a playbill laying in the corner, between the unmarked door and the "Employees Only" door.  This is the same playbill that Jack picked up at the studio that caused him "concern".


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna quickly takes a matchbook, a pamphlet, and a playbill and just as quickly stuffs them all in the pocket of her coat. It feels oddly like she's stealing, and she can't help looking wildly around to see if anyone saw her. When the alley proves empty she relaxes a tiny fraction, and stands paralyzed for a moment; torn between investigating the invitingly open door, and simply leaving with what little she had...and her life.
> 
> In the end, she winds up drifting towards the door, hoping to glean more about their intended targets. Without opening it more, she tries to peek through the opening, and listen for any more news about kidnapping or movies...












*OOC:*


Have Renna make either a Sneak or Listen check.  Sneak to remain hidden and be able to hear or Listen to hear without getting too close.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2011)

Renna...listens...


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna...listens...




There's an awful lot of noise coming from beyond that door.  It sounds like dozens of people.  Some clinking of glasses.  Boisterous laughter.  Renna is unable to make out anything in particular.









*OOC:*


Renna will need to get closer to see (or hear) what's going on.  Whether she attempts to hide is up to you.  It may not be necessary, after all.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2011)

If Face looks like he is going to pick up the playbill, Jack will grab his hand and say "Don't.  Trust me."  Otherwise, he will take a quick look though the peep hole to see what is going on inside.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Face

"Hey, look! The same name as the password. Houdini!"
 Pierson points at the playbill.


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> If Face looks like he is going to pick up the playbill, Jack will grab his hand and say "Don't.  Trust me."  Otherwise, he will take a quick look though the peep hole to see what is going on inside.




Jack quickly realizes he is looking through the wrong side of the peep hole.  It's one of those new-fangled one-way jobs.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nodding to Face, Jack responds "Indeed.  Quite the famous guy.  Was able to get himself out of many a predicament.  Interesting to see a playbill here.  "  _Probably more so, as he is DEAD!_ _An escape artist who can escape death? Nah.  _

Jack will then knock twice, and if no one responds, will open the door.


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Nodding to Face, Jack responds "Indeed.  Quite the famous guy.  Was able to get himself out of many a predicament.  Interesting to see a playbill here.  "  _Probably more so, as he is DEAD!_ _An escape artist who can escape death? Nah.  _
> 
> Jack will then knock twice, and if no one responds, will open the door.




There is no response.  Jack can easily hear muffled sounds of laughter and music coming from beyond the door.

Jack opens the door to find a small landing and a set of wooden stairs beyond.  These stairs lead down into darkness.  The sounds Jack heard before opening the door are louder now and obviously coming from downstairs.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2011)

Putting on the best straight face he could, Jack descends into the depths.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

Face

"Here it comes."
 Pierson mumbles quietly as he follows Jack.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

jackslate45 said:
			
		

> Putting on the best straight face he could, Jack descends into the depths.






Walking Dad said:


> "Here it comes."
> Pierson mumbles quietly as he follows Jack.




The two descend the stairs and come to another door.  This one is a simple push-door with no handle.  

Beyond the swinging door is a large room, basically the basement of the Wilshire Club.  Both of you can easily tell that this is some sort of "speak-easy", a secret place where one can still consume alcohol despite Prohibition.  It is a bit smaller than the upstairs, probably measuring 40ft by 30ft.  One side of the room is a large bar, complete with a curved maple counter; this looks like it might have been brought down from upstairs.  

There are easily 30 people in this space: mostly middle class folks, mostly men, a few women (and those women found here are probably "working girls").  All are drinking, dancing to a "player piano", and having a good time.

No one seems to take any particular interest in Jack or Face as they enter.

Both Jack and Face note large posters of various movie stars and radio stars on the walls.  Most prominently featured, behind the bar, are large reproductions of the "Houdini" playbill both of them have seen elsewhere today.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

Face

"Do you see Martin?"
 Pierson asks Jack quietly.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> "Do you see Martin?"
> Pierson asks Jack quietly.




Looking around the crowded room, Face sees George Martin, two beers in hand, drinking profusely from both.  He's entertaining two women as well as a trio of men in suits.  They are near what looks like a back door.  This is probably a good 30ft from where Jack and Face are located.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

Face

"Never mind. I found him."
 Pierson nods in Martin's direction, and starts to move to him.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jack nods in silence, and follows Pierson quietly.  He tries not to look at anyone, so he does not have to be spotted later for sneaking in here on the street.


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

Jack and Face move through the dense crowd.  More than once, someone spills a drink on them or almost does.  The fellows have zero chance of escaping this place without smelling at least a little bit like forbidden alcohol.

They make their way across the room and to George Martin.  The actor, quite inebriated at this point, is flanked by two lovely ladies dressed as flappers (or at least, _partially_ dressed).  Behind Martin are three men in suits.  One smokes a cigar and has a knife scar down the left side of his face.  One is impossibly thin and straight-faced.  The third is rather portly, wearing a pinstripe suit and a black bowler. He digs a cigar out of the breast pocket of his jacket.

"Oh, ho!" Martin exclaims as he sees Jack and Face.  "Gennulmen and ladiessss.... This is Jackkk..." he says, pointing at Pierson, "Annn this is the Faccccce!" he says, pointing at Jack.  "I didnnn think you guyssss were gonna show.  But hey! The more, the merrier!"  The ladies smile, but say nothing, at Martin's exuberance.

The man with the lit cigar, standing just behind Martin and to his left, steps forward.  He looks at Jack and Face, then back to George Martin.  "Hadn't we best go talk about that deal, outside?"  The other men shift in position as if preparing to help usher Martin out the back door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

Face

"Hey, we just arrived. Can we not share a drink with our friend first?"
 Pierson says, trying to make a friendly face that his many broken face bones and scars make look like sneering.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Making a mental note to shower for at least an hour to try and get rid of this alcohol,  Jack puts on a fake smile for George "Indeed.  It is also nice to hog all the women _and_ drinks, George. "


Pulling out his own cigarettes, he lights one up and takes a drag out of it.  His still tries to make no eye contact with anyone other than George


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> "Hey, we just arrived. Can we not share a drink with our friend first?"
> Pierson says, trying to make a friendly face that his many broken face bones and scars make look like sneering.




The man with the cigar, with the knife scar down the left side of his face, smirks at Face's face.  "Yeah, sure.  Just make sure he doesn't get too far away.  He and I have business to conduct."



jackslate45 said:


> Making a mental note to shower for at least an hour to try and get rid of this alcohol,  Jack puts on a fake smile for George "Indeed.  It is also nice to hog all the women _and_ drinks, George. "
> 
> 
> Pulling out his own cigarettes, he lights one up and takes a drag out of it.  His still tries to make no eye contact with anyone other than George




"You guysssss shhhure are good palssss," George says, stumbling a bit as he lurches forward.  "Y'know, I think I may have had one too many tonight!"

The three men in suits watch carefully as George joins Face and Jack a few feet away.  The thin one whispers something to the guy with the knife scar.









*OOC:*


Listen checks if you want to try to hear what the thin guy says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

Face

 Pierson does look like he is concentrating on Martin and the women around, but in truth he is listening to the men' whispers.


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Pierson does look like he is concentrating on Martin and the women around, but in truth he is listening to the men' whispers.












*OOC:*


Impressive!







Face overhears...
[sblock]The thin guys says, "Look, we can't let this one get away.  The bosses will have our hides!  We should just humor them and get him into the truck.  Pronto!"[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

Face

 "Ok, Martin. Who are these gentlemen. And try to get your head clear or I will predict your future: a long voyage. Or... a rather short if you know what I mean." Pierson tries to get through to Martin, hoping that he is more functional than he sounds.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jack is quite worried about what Face just said.  While he was unable to hear what was said (forsaking roll), it did not bode well at all.  He needed to think of something, quick!

EDIT: Idea is a 60, not a 65.  So it fails.


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> "Ok, Martin. Who are these gentlemen. And try to get your head clear or I will predict your future: a long voyage. Or... a rather short if you know what I mean." Pierson tries to get through to Martin, hoping that he is more functional than he sounds.




George Martin seems quite disoriented.  There is a certain glaze to the eye that is familiar to all who imbibe more alcohol than one's system can normally handle.  "Wha...? Whaddya mean?  The beer is CHEAP here!  I wen' down ta Tiya... Tiya... Tiya... MEXICO and it was DOUBLE...!"

Martin looks back at the girls, who simply wave back in response.  "I am telling you... those dames are... they want to... you know... but I have to go to the hotel and they said only room... 100... or 105... I can' remember... Bourbon is good too, ya know."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

Face

Pierson really asks himself IF he should help Martin. 
And if yes, how?


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack is quite worried about what Face just said.  While he was unable to hear what was said (forsaking roll), it did not bode well at all.  He needed to think of something, quick!
> 
> EDIT: Idea is a 60, not a 65.  So it fails.






Walking Dad said:


> Pierson really asks himself IF he should help Martin.
> And if yes, how?




Neither Jack nor Face is really sure that there's much they can do.  Something _SEEMS_ to be out of place, but neither can put their finger on it.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2011)

Curiosity and sense of public duty war with Renna's sense of self-preservation for agonizing minutes as she stands frozen in place. Finaly she inches closer to the door, poised to flee, but unable to just walk away from a kidnapping plot without at least trying to get specific info about the target first.


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Curiosity and sense of public duty war with Renna's sense of self-preservation for agonizing minutes as she stands frozen in place. Finaly she inches closer to the door, poised to flee, but unable to just walk away from a kidnapping plot without at least trying to get specific info about the target first.




Renna sees the men in suits inside, and beyond them, a pair of what look like flappers.  This place looks like a speak-easy.  Inside the basement of the Wilshire Club is a 30ft by 40ft room.  One entire wall is a bar.  There are dozens of people in here, dancing to a player piano and drinking what is most certainly NOT water.

Beyond that, further into the room, Renna sees George Martin, probably very drunk, along with "Face" Pierson and Jack Thompson, of all people.  Renna is almost certainly curious as to what the three of them are doing in here.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jack sighs and scratches his head.  While that bad feeling was not going away, he had no idea what to do.  Bar fight?  Well, he already had enough of those in his lifetime, thank you very much.

However, there was nothing that could be done.  With a clap on Face's shoulder, and a small shrug he says "Well, go have fun with the pretty ladies then.  What hotel where you going to?"


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack sighs and scratches his head.  While that bad feeling was not going away, he had no idea what to do.  Bar fight?  Well, he already had enough of those in his lifetime, thank you very much.
> 
> However, there was nothing that could be done.  With a clap on Face's shoulder, and a small shrug he says "Well, go have fun with the pretty ladies then.  What hotel where you going to?"




George looks over at the pretty ladies and waves a somewhat trembling hand at them.  He looks back at Jack.  "You comin', too?"  He laughs.  "The, uh..."

The man with the knife scar approaches and grabs George by the arm.  "Look," he says to Jack and Face.  "I've got to talk to him before he's completely gone.  I hope you understand." 

As he takes George away, the actor yells, "Hillmont!"









*OOC:*


Renna sees this happening, from outside.







Once George Martin is directed back to the men in suits and the dames, all six of them exit by way of the back door.  The thin one puts paper currency in the guard's jacket pocket on the way out.









*OOC:*


Renna can hide, if she wants, to avoid being seen by the men.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

With a shrug to Face Jack says "Let's get out of here shall we?  I don't see a reason sticking around much longer.  And now I don't feel like drinking..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

Face

"Works for me. I wanted to quit anyway..."
Pierson says with a last gaze on on the booze.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2011)

On realizing the men are coming towards the door, Renna covers her mouth to muffle her dismayed squeak, and backs up. She looks wildly around, then hurries around behind some trash cans just a little farther down the alley and crouches down, shaking from the adrenalin.


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2011)

The three men in suits - the one with the knife scar, the fat one, and the thin one - take George Martin by the arms and to a waiting Ford Deluxe Coup Model A, which rumbles about a dozen paces from the back door.  The ladies wave goodbye to George as he is hustled into the vehicle.  It speeds off into the Los Angeles night.









*OOC:*


Let me know if any of you wish to do anything else before the next morning.  Otherwise, the next post will be morning.


----------



## Insight (Apr 13, 2011)

*APRIL 1, 1929*
Cut to:​EXT. CBC STUDIOS - OUTSIDE STUDIO 13 - MORNING
Actors, stand-ins, and extras wait outside the studio gate.  At exactly 8 O'CLOCK, according to a clock outside the SECURITY SHACK, the gate opens.  Standing there, clipboard pressed against her blouse, is Renna Plumpe.  In the crowd, awaiting her words, are "Face" Pierson and Allan Coleman.  They wait quietly for word of today's events.

Standing at the door to the security shack, just inside the gate, is Jack Thompson.


[sblock=Renna]Renna has been at the CBC Studios for about half an hour.  As far as she can tell, Murnau is not here yet.  She spoke with a haggard David Neal.  You'd almost think he was hung over except for that Neal is known to be very anti-alcohol.  The list of call-backs for further auditions: "Face" Pierson, Allan Coleman, George Martin, John Sooner, Martha Reed, and Kate Millings.  All appear to be present except for George Martin.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jack was trying to hide his yawning the best he could.  He was normally asleep early, always on the morning shift.  However, last nights events had made him a little restless, and he had not gotten to sleep until very late.  He was very tired, and could not weight for someone to come in and relieve him.

That being said, he had watched the rest of the group pile in.  At 8 o clock exactly, he unlocks the gate, and nods to the clip board girl _What was her name again?  Don't think I caught it..._ and says "That everyone?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

Face

Pierson greets Jack as he arrives before joining the crowd. He and the others wait anxiously for the cast announcement.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2011)

Renna shakes her head at the security man and looks at her list again. Her eyes keep fixating on George's name. _Kidnapped._ She'd tried to tell David about what she'd seen, but he'd been grappling with his own demons and hadn't lent her worries much credence. 

Now the actors were showing up, one by one...some on time, some late. Lateness probably wouldn't matter though. She was going to have to go get David anyway, and Murnau wasn't even on set last she'd checked. Then again, it didn't seem fair to hold everything up.

"We're...still missing one," she finally said to Jack, "I'll check with Mr. Neal and see if he wants to begin without him though. Just a moment."

She furtively ducked into the studio, feeling oddly as if she were carrying some large and poisonous secret...something that, even not being of her own creation, could burst any moment and contaminate everything around it.

"Mr. Neal?" Renna called. "It's after eight, and George Martin hasn't shown up yet. Should we go on without him?"


----------



## Insight (Apr 14, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> She furtively ducked into the studio, feeling oddly as if she were carrying some large and poisonous secret...something that, even not being of her own creation, could burst any moment and contaminate everything around it.
> 
> "Mr. Neal?" Renna called. "It's after eight, and George Martin hasn't shown up yet. Should we go on without him?"




David Neal seems distracted for the moment.  "Oh, um, yes.  That would be fine."

He turns his head rather sharply to see a man in a finely tailored suit, with a knife scar down the left side of his face.  The man smiles with a sickening grin.  He produces a cigar and lights up.  He puffs, looking first at David Neal and then at Renna.  "Mornin', ladies and gents," he says before moving on.

When the man has gone, David Neal lets out his breath.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jack will look at the back of the assistant, before going over to his desk. and pulling out the list of names to allow in.  He starts reading them off one by one, looking to find the one who was missing.
...
"'Face' Pierson?"
...
"Allan Coleman?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2011)

Face

Pierson steps forward as his name is called.
"I'm here."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 16, 2011)

*Allan Coleman*

I’m here
Allan replies in excitement, his voice sounds like tears are going to choke his throat.
Coffee, can we have coffee before we begin?
Allan needs something to ease on his mind, he is extremely nervous.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jack shakes his head.  "Sorry, finished the entire thing a few hours ago.  Waking up isn't easy sometimes.  Next, George Martin!"

He looks up to see if the drunken idiot from last night finally sobered up.


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack shakes his head.  "Sorry, finished the entire thing a few hours ago.  Waking up isn't easy sometimes.  Next, George Martin!"
> 
> He looks up to see if the drunken idiot from last night finally sobered up.




Jack surveys the dozen or so actors and stuntmen present and does not see George Martin.


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2011)

David Neal, the director's assistant, appears at the security shack.  "Mr. Thompson," he says, "A word, if you would." 

Neal takes Jack aside.  "Listen, chap.  There are three trucks coming in a few hours.  I want them directed to Studio 13 without delay.  Do not waste any time searching their cargo or anything.  These are trusted men.  Is that understood?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jack is shocked that someone is asking _him_ to break protocol.  They should know better.  Jack shakes his head at Neal.

"As I am sure you know, every vehicle is subject to searching upon entering CBC Studios is subject to search.  It does not matter if they are trusted men, or if Jesus Christ himself says they are safe.  I will carry out my job of searching them.  If you want them to get to where you are in time, I suggest they give me time to search."

Jack then pulls out the CBC Handbook, opens it to the page regarding inspections of vehicle, and hands it to Neal.


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack is shocked that someone is asking _him_ to break protocol.  They should know better.  Jack shakes his head at Neal.
> 
> "As I am sure you know, every vehicle is subject to searching upon entering CBC Studios is subject to search.  It does not matter if they are trusted men, or if Jesus Christ himself says they are safe.  I will carry out my job of searching them.  If you want them to get to where you are in time, I suggest they give me time to search."
> 
> Jack then pulls out the CBC Handbook, opens it to the page regarding inspections of vehicle, and hands it to Neal.




David Neal barely looks at the handbook and frowns.  "I will thank you to carry out your job, then.  But do NOT unduly delay these men.  This is of the utmost import!"

Before Jack can respond, Neal is storming back to the studio.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jack shakes his head, and returns outside "Allright, I hope Mr. Martin comes in.  He had a very rough night I hear.  Next, John Sooner!"

Once the list is done, Jack will let the actors into the studio, and returns to his desk.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 22, 2011)

*Allan Coleman*

Allan goes into the studio and waits patiently for someone to call his name.
He looks closely at the theatrical scenery of the set and tries to guess what the movie is going to be on. After all, he hasn’t got a clue and he somehow need to try and prepare himself for what characters he is going to play.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Allan goes into the studio and waits patiently for someone to call his name.
> He looks closely at the theatrical scenery of the set and tries to guess what the movie is going to be on. After all, he hasn’t got a clue and he somehow need to try and prepare himself for what characters he is going to play.




David Neal, holding a clipboard, with a whistle on a chain around his neck, approaches Allan.  The Brit has the demeanor of someone who's trying to be in charge, but Allan senses that Mr. Neal is unsure of himself.

"All right, let's see... Coleman, is it?  Right, this is yours," Neal says, handing Allan a script.  "Let's go into the studio, shall we?"

Mr. Neal takes Allan into Studio 13.  It has been roughly decorated with white sheets, some of which have been crudely painted to make the place look like some sort of antiquated palace.  There is an ornate golden throne on one side of the room.  The rest of the place is bare.  

Allan finds this script completely different than anything he's read before.  It is definitely not in the proper format that's been reading the past few years (although script formats have changed to become more uniform, this is nothing like _anything_ Allan has been before).  Allan also notes that many lines and paragraphs have been blacked out.

An old fellow that Allan recognizes as F. W. Murnau emerges from behind a curtain.  He shouts in German to someone that Allan doesn't see.

Mr. Neal smiles with evident frustration.  "You'll be reading for the part of CHARLES and possibly one other, to be determined."

Allan sees that the dialogue for Charles is the _only_ one NOT blacked out in his script.

"Please take your mark when ready," Neal says, backing up to a spot near Murnau.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack shakes his head, and returns outside "Allright, I hope Mr. Martin comes in.  He had a very rough night I hear.  Next, John Sooner!"
> 
> Once the list is done, Jack will let the actors into the studio, and returns to his desk.




Once Jack has gone through the list, he finds that everyone is present _EXCEPT_ George Martin.  

Everyone is escorted to the space between studios 11 and 13 to await their calls.

When Jack returns to the front gate, he notices that one of his men, a new guy, John Lott, has not yet reported for work.  He is about half an hour late at this point.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 27, 2011)

With a small sigh, Jack picks up the phone, and calls the number John had given him.  _I pray he is not sleeping in..._


----------



## Insight (Apr 28, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> With a small sigh, Jack picks up the phone, and calls the number John had given him.  _I pray he is not sleeping in..._




There is no answer on John's phone.  Jack knows that John lives with his mother, and it's rather odd that neither answered.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2011)

Jack gives a small shrug.  He will have to investigate this further once Bill and Chuck came into work.  He could not leave the post under staffed.  That was against everything he had taught his guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2011)

Renna watches David, several times almost managing to get herself over the mountain of her own fears and walking towards him...but never quite there. How could she TELL him that one of the actors had been kidnapped? By people who knew about the movie! That...that almost seemed _affiliated_ with it, even. But then, would that mean David knew? Was he part of it? If he wasn't who was?

Finally she couldn't bear the awful responsibility that demanded she tell someone what she saw, and she chose a halfway point she could accept; the security guard. He could call the police, perhaps, on her behalf. Or he might even have had something like this happen in other movies. Or...something.

Jack found himself approached by the young woman who was apparently helping the production. She was fairly pretty, but in a plain sort of way that wasn't accentuated with makeup or complimentary clothing. Or maybe it was just that she looked kind of lost and afraid.

"Excuse me, sir," she started. "I think I know what happened to George Martin."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jack looked up from his paperwork towards the woman that approached him.  Leaning back in his chair, he asks "I would like to know where he went.  It is not unheard of to be a little late, but it has been some time now.  If I had the chance to work with such a man as Murnau, I would have been here at sunrise." he said, frowning slightly.  _Well that is one question we might find an answer to._Jack shook his head again and said "Please tell me Ms..? "


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2011)

Face

Noting that Coleman already entered the studio, Pierson follows him, after looking around what the others around him do. As only Coleman get s greeted and everything, he tries to tag along at some distance.


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Face
> 
> Noting that Coleman already entered the studio, Pierson follows him, after looking around what the others around him do. As only Coleman get s greeted and everything, he tries to tag along at some distance.




David Neal stops Pierson before he can enter the studio.  "Please, Mr. Pierson.  You will get your chance to audition.  Don't worry."

Neal leads Pierson to a nearby bench and sits down.  "This is all very complex, you know, this movie-making business.  I was in the theatre before I got hooked into cinema.  I'll probably go back to the stage once this is all over with.  Assuming I survive."  He laughs a bit at the last comment.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2011)

"Last night he was at a club," Renna confesses, then realizes that the guard is asking for her name. "Oh, right. Plumpe. Renate Plumpe. Renna's fine though, that's what I usually...anyway, he was, George Martin I mean, at a club with some very shady looking men. I overheard them talking about kidnapping someone, and now George is missing. It can't be a coincidence. Some of the other actors were there too...they wouldn't have heard the kidnapping part, but they'll remember the shady looking men for sure."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 1, 2011)

*Alla Coleman*



Insight said:


> Mr. Neal smiles with evident frustration.  "You'll be reading for the part of CHARLES and possibly one other, to be determined."
> Allan sees that the dialogue for Charles is the _only_ one NOT blacked out in his script.
> "Please take your mark when ready," Neal says, backing up to a spot near Murnau.




Allan just nods in agreement, not wanting to say something that will agitate the already quite nervous Brit fellow.
Noting that Neal goes to stop Pierson, he smiles nervously toward Pierson, raising his hand to wave hello. A moment pass and he dives into the lines, trying to figure out what Charles characteristic is going to be all about.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 1, 2011)

Jack was in shock. George Martin, Kidnapped?!  And by the sound of it, Renna saw it?!.  _Maybe...

_Jack leans forward in his chair, and stares at Renna intently.
"Renna, this is extremely important.  Any details you can give me about the kidnappers?  Distinct features?  What they were wearing.  If we can give the police anything that might help them, we can get George back that much faster!"

His mind was racing, and he could see it in his minds eye.  4 men and 2 women left the Willshire club out the back door.  If Renna can ID those men, Jack already knew where George was supposed to be.  He can call the hotel and see if George checked into it last night!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2011)

Face

Pierson is nodding back at Coleman before he follows Neal to the bench.
If not obviously encouraged to sit down, he keeps standing.


> Assuming I survive.



"Assuming you won't work as a stunt man, you most likely will." Face says with a crooked smile, remembering his accident.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack was in shock. George Martin, Kidnapped?!  And by the sound of it, Renna saw it?!.  _Maybe...
> 
> _Jack leans forward in his chair, and stares at Renna intently.
> "Renna, this is extremely important.  Any details you can give me about the kidnappers?  Distinct features?  What they were wearing.  If we can give the police anything that might help them, we can get George back that much faster!"




"Police?" Renna winced and glanced at the door that Murnau was hiding behind. "It's...it's more complicated than that. George wasn't the last one they said they were going to take. They said they needed ten more."

She shook her head and looked desperately at Jack. "But who would kidnap eleven actors? Why? It makes no sense!"

With a deep breath she calmed down and added, "There were three of them. All well dressed...I almost thought they were waiters at first. One smokes a pipe..." Renna closed her eyes, trying to see... "He has...a...scar. On his cheek." She touched her left cheek, right on the bone. "One was bigger. A little fat maybe. He had pinstripes and one of those round hats...a bowler. He smoked a cigar. And then the other one was very thin. He had a cigarette. I don't remember him...he didn't say very much. He did say that their boss was on a schedule. A tight one."

Renna opened her eyes. "They never said names or anything though."

(OOC - Sorry about how long it took me to get back to this. Things got crazy for me in PBP land!)


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> With a deep breath she calmed down and added, "There were three of them. All well dressed...I almost thought they were waiters at first. One smokes a pipe..." Renna closed her eyes, trying to see... "He has...a...scar. On his cheek." She touched her left cheek, right on the bone. "One was bigger. A little fat maybe. He had pinstripes and one of those round hats...a bowler. He smoked a cigar. And then the other one was very thin. He had a cigarette. I don't remember him...he didn't say very much. He did say that their boss was on a schedule. A tight one."












*OOC:*


This description seems to match the men Jack and Face saw inside the speakeasy beneath the Wilshire Club.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2011)

David Neal returns to the studio and closes the door behind him.  "Terribly sorry about all of that," he says, approaching Allan.  

"Now, I realize that it will be difficult to read for this part, what with all the other parts blacked out.  I can assure you that this was not _MY_ idea, but the director was... quite insistent.  All I can tell you is that Charles, your part, is the aspiring lover of another character, whose name I cannot reveal.  You are desperate and looking for some way to get her attention."

Mr. Neal sits in a director-style chair at the other end of the studio.  He leans over and flips a switch, which causes a large spotlight to CLICK on and illuminate Allan Coleman.

"When you're ready..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2011)

*Alla Coleman*

_"A lover … no problem"_
Allan thinks to himself, nods to Neal and reads the first paragraph of his script

*****
*SCRIPT:*
"What's that!"
Charles points
"Have you seen it?! Oh… you didn't … never mind, I thought it was something else, but I'm quite happy from what I'm seeing now…"
*****

Allan smiles as he acts Charles that tries to take the attention of his lover.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 24, 2011)

Jack looks at Renna for sometime before turning his chair around, and dialing the phone.  "Hello Operator?  Hillmont Hotel please."


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> _"A lover … no problem"_
> Allan thinks to himself, nods to Neal and reads the first paragraph of his script
> 
> *****
> ...




Allan goes through to motions, attempting to act out a scene that he does not fully understand.  It contains references to an unnamed lady, a lake, and a palace atop a hill.  This all seems very odd to Allan.









*OOC:*


Make a Persuade check to see how well Allan was able to act out this scene.


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Jack looks at Renna for sometime before turning his chair around, and dialing the phone.  "Hello Operator?  Hillmont Hotel please."




The operator gets Jack to the Hillmont's front desk.

"Hillmont Hotel.  This is Percy speaking."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2011)

Allan plays the following to Neal:

*******************
Charles attempts to gaze beyond his lover's shoulder, toward the lake and the palace. "There was something in the water, some kind of a beast, an otter maybe". 
The man says emotionally. 
"Come closer, I will protect you"
*******************


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Allan plays the following to Neal:
> 
> *******************
> Charles attempts to gaze beyond his lover's shoulder, toward the lake and the palace. "There was something in the water, some kind of a beast, an otter maybe".
> ...




David Neal looks strangely at the actor before him.  "Yes, yes.  That's quite... oh, what's the word for it?  Not in the script.  Yes.  That's what I was looking for.  Still, I admire your pluck for sticking with us during this... unusual situation."

Mr. Neal puts out his hand.  "I'll need to collect your script.  Thank you for coming in.  We'll be in touch."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 25, 2011)

"Hello Percy, my name is Jack Thompson.  I am the head of security down at CBC, and was expecting an actor named George Martin on site today.  He informed me of his stay at the Hillmont.  Can you confirm that he checked in last night?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 26, 2011)

Insight said:


> Mr. Neal puts out his hand.  "I'll need to collect your script.  Thank you for coming in.  We'll be in touch."




A Proud man, Allan hands over the script to Neal.
"And you haven't seen how I act a screaming and a crying man."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2011)

Renna watches Jack anxiously, sometimes glancing back over her shoulder at the studio door to make sure no one needs her yet.

(bumping )


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> "Hello Percy, my name is Jack Thompson.  I am the head of security down at CBC, and was expecting an actor named George Martin on site today.  He informed me of his stay at the Hillmont.  Can you confirm that he checked in last night?"




"Umm... I'll have to take a look at our registry.  Please hold."

There is a great deal of time spent listening to BEEP BEEP and then -

"Yes, thank you for holding," Percy says.  "I do not see anyone by the name of George Martin registered at the Hillmont last night or any time in the past week or so.  Terribly sorry."


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Renna watches Jack anxiously, sometimes glancing back over her shoulder at the studio door to make sure no one needs her yet.
> 
> (bumping )




There are quite a few actors lined up near the studio door.  Allan Coleman has just exited the studio.  It looks like Face Pierson is next in line.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2011)

Face

Pierson still sits on the bench and waits to be called...


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 8, 2011)

"Thank you Percy.  If you hear from him please contact CBC Studios.  " Jack answers.  He hangs up the phone and leans back in his chair, thinking.  They had 2 eyewitness (3 with Face), and now confirmation from the hotel that he was not there.  Jack grabbed for a pen, and wrote down his phone call with Percy, and the result:


April 1 9:03 am: Phone call with Percy of Hillmont Hotel.  George Martin did not check in.

With that, Jack turned to face Renna again "It is as you feared.  George did not check in last night with the Hillmont, which he said he was going to. However, you will need to explain to the cops what you told me as well.    "

Jack leans back, still thinking.  _Problem is, I dunno if we have enough evidence or not..._


----------

